# Eating Steak



## denisk (Apr 8, 2011)

Seems like if I eat to much steak I am curled up in a ball after  but I can eat a cheeseburger and still feel fine?


----------



## Keona (Apr 8, 2011)

hahaha...that is funny b/c just before I was to have surgery, I was craving cheeseburgers.  I cant eat red meat but I craved cheeseburgers in a big way.  Had a big discussion on facebook about it..


----------



## Crohn's 35 (Apr 8, 2011)

I rarely eat steak, mostly because even the tender meat is chewier and doesn't break down.  Using digestive enzymes do help.  Hamburger is minced and easier to break down.  Some people dont tolerate beef well.


----------



## Keona (Apr 8, 2011)

I meant to add that if I ate a cheeseburger right now, it would likely cause pain but it is strange how you mentioned it after I just had a big discussion... 
makes sense Pen how it would be digested easier though - it already looks chewed before cooked 
:rof:


----------



## Fog Ducker (Apr 8, 2011)

Whenever I eat steak, it feels like it takes a while to work its way through me, unlike everything else!!


----------



## dreamintwilight (Apr 9, 2011)

OMG...I tried steak for the first time since being diagnosed a few weeks ago and I felt FINE! I was so excited. But, I still won't eat it very often. But it was nice to enjoy it without it causing me any pain.


----------



## Miss Spencer (Apr 9, 2011)

denisk said:


> Seems like if I eat to much steak I am curled up in a ball after but I can eat a cheeseburger and still feel fine?


Most cheeseburgers and so-called beefburgers are made from sausage meat, as it is cheaper than using beef. So maybe that is the reason.


----------



## ameslouise (Apr 9, 2011)

Someone sent me a box of Omaha Steaks Filet Mignon as a get well!!  I can't wait to dig into that box!  But I will wait another couple of months to make sure I can really enjoy them.....


----------



## bruscar (Apr 9, 2011)

oh my god guys,

Steak is a big no no for me, and the burgers are  no problem, hence my bmi. . . anyway my other big no no is weirdly . . LETTUCE !!


----------



## denisk (Apr 9, 2011)

See I can eat lettuce and it doesn't bother me but before I knew what I had I once ate a pint of strawberries and it was the worst pain of my life seriously not recommened.


----------



## Lydia (Apr 9, 2011)

I also like taking a papaya enzyme before eating a steak. Easier to digest that way.


----------



## denisk (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been eating fresh papaya and mangoes and it seems to help


----------



## ThanksP (Apr 9, 2011)

I can eat Buffalo/Bison steak but steak from a cow KILLS me.  And one of the only things I can eat during a flare to help keep weight on is a McDonald's double cheeseburger.  I call it my McDonald's diet.  Any other kind of beef is a no-no for me too.


----------



## tflock (Apr 10, 2011)

I dont eat red meat at all anymore. The last time I had red meat was about a year ago. About 5 hours later, I had constant streams of saliva coming out of my mouth and then vomitted everything up. I also had worse symptoms for around 3 days. I dont tolerate it well at all and dont eat it, but some people are able to get by with it alright.


----------



## denisk (Apr 10, 2011)

It's so amazing to hear what everyone can eat and what bothers them.  I'm so glad I found this forum and strangely enough I can also eat McDonalds now that I have working med's but before if I ate that it was 2-3 days of pure hell.


----------



## mkhopper (Apr 12, 2011)

I would kill (well, maybe just maim) for a good steak.

I had to stop eating all red meat some years ago and now only eat poultry and fish.  Turkey burgers are ok and do the job well enough, but what I wouldn't do for some BEEF.  Venison.  Pork.  Lamb.   Anything.

(Damn, now I'm all hungry...)


----------



## HeatherMN (Apr 13, 2011)

I can only eat a *small* amount of steak but most other meats don't affect me. More than a tiny amount of iceberg lettuce (a nutritional waste anyway...) kills me, but I can eat romaine or other darker lettuces. Jennie-O makes really good turkey burgers, great on the grill! Not sure how widely available that brand is tho, they are a MN company.


----------



## Sha0913 (Apr 13, 2011)

I don't touch steak, I love it and miss it but it kills me, So i always get chopped steak, its like a really big hamburger and that doesn't bother me, I guess it as close as I can get.


----------



## Cat-a-Tonic (Apr 13, 2011)

I can't eat any beef and even turkey burgers don't sit well with me, I don't know if it's the grease or what.  I think McDonald's would kill me, ha ha.  I haven't eaten beef or pork since I was about 14 years old.  Every couple of years I do get a hankering for a cheeseburger, but if I indulge, after about 2 bites I get a massive stomachache that lasts for days.  This was true even before I developed other gut problems.


----------



## maxibear (Apr 13, 2011)

no red meat ever again  and i dont miss it. its bad for you anyway


----------



## Astra (Apr 13, 2011)

I chose to cut out all red meat a year ago, partly cos I read about it sitting in your intestines and rotting away for days on end! And the thought of that knocked me heart sick! I don't miss any of it, even the smell makes me want to puke!
I wouldn't touch a McDonalds with a barge pole or for all the tea in China!
And anyway, waste of money, may as well throw it down the bog and cut out the middle man!


----------



## Laura_123 (Apr 17, 2011)

denisk said:


> Seems like if I eat to much steak I am curled up in a ball after  but I can eat a cheeseburger and still feel fine?


i eat cheese burgers all the time and im fine after them... i had a steakkebab the other night and after had the worst stomache ache and sick feeling!
x


----------



## denisk (Apr 17, 2011)

I take back what I said about lettuce after this weekend but i'm wondering if it's because I just opened the lettuce meaning only peeled off a small layer then put it on my sandwich without washing it.  If I eat salad at home that's been washed in a salad spinner i'm fine so now i'm really wondering?  Either way it will be a little while before I do that again.


----------



## Keona (Apr 18, 2011)

EWE  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 McDonalds is gross... all fast food is... Burger King, Taco Bell...etc, etc....  they are really high in MSG as well......


----------



## Misty-Eyed (Apr 18, 2011)

There's NO way I could EVER give up meat. It's just too good and it never seems to bother my stomach anyway. 

I'm fine as long as I don't eat too much fruit and veg. 

I did, however, give up alcohol. It's amazing how I don't feel the need to drink at all now. It's great.


----------



## Sufferer2002 (Apr 18, 2011)

I eat steak all the time, with a cream, cheese and garlic sauce. I don't get too much of a bad stomach, but it does make me need the loo. Although, I think that's the sauce - my Crohn's doesn't react well to anything that is 'wet' to touch - gravy, sauce, grease - I could eat 6 loaves of dry bread and be fine. Anything that is wet or greasy turns my stomach...


----------



## bangarang (Apr 18, 2011)

Tho I cut down on my meat intake alot, one thing Ill never give up is a nice juicy steak, I never really had problems with it for some reason.
I agree fast food is gross, after I cut all of it out of my diet amazing how much better I started to feel.


----------



## Sufferer2002 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm guessing red meat is a no-no for most Crohnies? Can't remember ever hearing this previously..


----------



## LtHuff (Apr 27, 2011)

We had a T-Bone steak couple of days ago and I knew it wasn't going to feel great afterwards but it was SO delicous, especially with the twiced bake potatoe....yummm

The pain afterward wasn't unbearable just uncomfortable...basically felt like a normal day.


----------



## Grumbletum (Apr 27, 2011)

Just decided to give up red meat - well, most of it! Steak, burgers etc hurt too much and we had a ham joint the other day and I hurt for two days. I'm Ok with bacon tho and might still have it. Well I've had to give up coffee, chocolate and cake. I think I'm allowed a couple of vices dammit .... Red wine being the other one


----------



## denisk (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow I can't believe all the talk about coffee bother people.  I have 2-3 cups a day sometimes and it doesn't bother me.  I can eat donuts and cake also but have stopped because I'm afraid to get fat.  I did eat a chocolate bar on an empty stomach in the morning after having only coffee and it nearly kicked my ass so I guess you just never know.  Maybe Forrest had chron's to  " life is like a box of chocolates"


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 27, 2011)

The only time I have a problem with any meat or veggies even is when they're BBQed. The smoke and char is what makes me need to go.


----------



## denisk (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow that's intersting BBQ hasn't bothered me yet.  How bout smoked fish?


----------



## tmgread (Apr 27, 2011)

Steak can bother me.  Last time I was really sick, it was following an amazing Philadelphia cheesesteak.


----------



## M2M (Apr 28, 2011)

My daughter had a burger the other day; only ate about 1/2 of it and felt sickish; so didn't finish; and she bought the 80/20 mix. 
Now we did take her out to steak house to celebrate her graduation in March; and we got her the leanest steak on the menu; she doesn't eat much at one sitting; so she probably seriously ate about 6 - 7 bites and then the potato etc. 
I am learning so much from this forum; and it really sounds like each person has specific food that does them in.
Lettuce is on the no no list for the time being also for my daughter.  She is doing great though eating sandwiches alot; sometimes tuna; sometimes smooth peanut butter and jelly. Again very small amounts.  Bananas work good for her too.
oh an someone mentioned bacon; she loves the turkey bacon. 
she does not do any alcohol; no coffee.


----------



## blackest_francis (Apr 29, 2011)

Sufferer2002 said:


> my Crohn's doesn't react well to anything that is 'wet' to touch - gravy, sauce, grease -


Same here...anything with delicious grease and fat dripping off it destroys me.


----------



## denisk (Apr 29, 2011)

Pan drippings the next morning and toast is a favorite I still can't pass up even though it gets me if I overdue it.


----------



## kiny (Apr 29, 2011)

I have stopped eating steak for now, I really don't think they digest as well as a bit of white meat or a piece of fish. Steak just doesn't seem like something that would digest well, considering how "tough" it looks compared to chicken or fish you know.

The loss of iron from not eating steak I can fix by drinking a bit more space drinks with B12 and iron.


----------



## hainman (May 5, 2011)

seems to be a trend as steak is a nightmare to digest the same and pork steaks but ostrich steak is fine and dandy,alot leaner meat and far easier on the gut,im same fine with burgers and square sausage(its a scottish thing) and mince and tatties or haggis neeps and tatties.......


----------



## denisk (May 6, 2011)

Moose and deer meat doesn't seem to bother me either.  Maybe it's the hormones or something in the domestic meat?


----------



## Cmk (May 6, 2011)

I just can't... I love a good filet here and there...besides giving up my red bull and rockstar drinks is bad enough!


----------



## ThanksP (May 7, 2011)

denisk said:


> Moose and deer meat doesn't seem to bother me either.  Maybe it's the hormones or something in the domestic meat?


i LOVE Venison but it sure hates me.  I wish I could eat it.  Even a few of my friends without any digestive issues, get bad gas and cramps from eating deer.  I was surprised it had such a terrible effect on me.  I've never had Moose (other than one wandering into my yard when I lived in MA).  I bet it's good!


----------



## denisk (May 8, 2011)

It definetly gives you gas LOL  but other then that it doesn't seem hard to digest.  Moose is like prime rib if you have good quality from start to finish, definetly my favorite.


----------



## Amberaut (May 16, 2011)

I have found my problem with steak is usually the seasoning. Certain herbs and spices kill me. So I can cook a good steak at home and have no more problems than a normal day.
I drink coffee every morning. I don't eat breakfast. Eating in the morning always spells trouble for me. My family even jokes about my coffee addiction. I cut it out for months a couple years ago when I attempted to quit smoking, had no difference on my Crohn's.
I love salads and lived on them before Crohn's, but now I can only have them once in a while, and it has to be a small one. It's weird because before Crohn's most of what I ate was veggies and carbs. I hardly ever ate meat.  
Oh and I can eat a McDs cheeseburger fine. No issues after. Just stay away from the chicken nuggets. There was a study that said the hardest thing for the body to break down was a friend chicken nugget.


----------



## JetWhite (May 16, 2011)

I absolutely adore steak, particularly fillet steak, and I like it rare. 
I don't eat it very often, because I can't afford it, but I had it for the first time since my diagnosis ( over a year ) and soon after I wasn't well  and it was the first time I had to dash into a shop and use that card from the NACC :eek2:

I didn't want to believe it was the steak/red meat as I'd been okay with a roast beef lunch on a Sunday and I love red meat so much. So, when I found some tail of fillet going at a good price I bought it, sliced it quite thin for cooking and tucked in 

I was relieved to find that I was fine :thumleft: so, when recently taken out for lunch, I have some rump steak. I was fine again so I think the first occasion was due to having recently had a flare up and probably not totally healed

I have UC, rather than Crohn's, and have found that the low fibre diet, white bread etc. has worked well for me but I try to go back to the "balanced diet", including seeds and nuts, when I am feeling stable and so far I am managing it okay.

I really feel for you guys that have had to give up some of your favourite foods on a permanent basis :ghug:


----------



## drguest (May 23, 2011)

weird, steak is OK for me, but i wont touch mcdonalds again. all that grease. hell no


----------



## lola99 (May 23, 2011)

dr50376272 said:


> weird, steak is OK for me, but i wont touch mcdonalds again. all that grease. hell no


You know whats really funny is i had mcdonalds the day before my blockage that sent me to the er where i was diagnosed with cd. I was having symptoms of a blockage before that though.


----------



## dale0607 (May 23, 2011)

This thread makes me hungry. I haven't had a steak in a long time and I'm really wanting one now.


----------



## JetWhite (May 25, 2011)

dale0607 said:


> This thread makes me hungry.


:lol2:


----------



## dale0607 (May 25, 2011)

Just a follow up. I went out and picked up some steaks. Unfortantely they were from Wal Mart so it was pretty terrible quality meat. Nothing that drowning it in A1 Steak Sauce can't fix though.


----------



## Rugrat (May 26, 2011)

All red meat bothers me, I end up crying from the terrible pain


----------



## Beach (May 27, 2011)

I like a good grass fed steak.  Probably eat it to much, but it doesn't seem to cause me troubles - I think.    

Guess earlier this week there were some articles out about red meat being linked to bowel cancer.  Had a laugh reading Tom Naughton's write up, and break down of the observational study data on this.     

"The Latest ‘Meat Causes Cancer’ Bologna"

http://www.fathead-movie.com/index.php/2011/05/26/the-lastest-meat-causes-cancer-bologna/


----------



## dale0607 (May 27, 2011)

There will always be that "This causes Cancer" and how the face of coffee has changed so much, bad, then good, then bad, now it's good unless you want to reproduce, etc, etc.

Sorry to hear about red meat making you cry Rugrat


----------



## bkbigfish (May 29, 2011)

Had small bowel res on Feb 15th and before that no steak for almost a year. I waited until the begining of May to try steak, and I have it almost 4 times a week! No problems with digesting it and tastes so good! The res was by far the best thing I ever did, gained 21 lbs and am hitting the gym so extra muscle is on! Worst thing is my clothes no longer fit! but I will take it! Billy


----------



## denisk (May 29, 2011)

Gonna try some left over steak tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## TwinkleToes (May 30, 2011)

Yep, I figured this out the hard way.  On Valentine's Day, I treated myself to a steak, and was in SO MUCH PAIN the next morning.  I can't eat burgers either, because of the fat content.  I can eat buffalo, and other lean red meats.  But, I google'd the effects of steak and people with Crohn's, and it says that many cannot handle steak because of how dense it is, and how much the bacteria from the steak irritates your intestines.


----------



## Karissa (Jun 3, 2011)

Nope. No steak. I stopped eating it after a painful Outback Steakhouse trip in 2008. The food is not worth the pain. Once you realize that something causes a flare-up, I would just cut it out of your diet for the time being. And I can eat hamburgers too! They are easier to digest.

-Karissa


----------



## Thunderous Finale (Jun 3, 2011)

I have always adored steak but rarely have it these days...I know for a fact that it is difficult for me to digest, so it has to be a "rare" treat- forgive the pun!:ysmile:

I do enjoy the odd can of tinned steak in meaty gravy though...very yummy! A steak fix that is already shredded meat before I eat it...although I haven't been well for a while now so it may be causing a problem. In case this is so I have cut it out of my diet.

Recently I have started fancying spicy food, and now enjoy curried chicken a couple of times a week. I haven't noticed any more pain / toilet trips than usual so think it may be ok for me...the health benefits of spices are numerous so be good if I can always have them.

When I'm finally well I shall keep a proper food diary (for the first time in my life), so I can truly determine what are good and bad foods for me personally.


----------



## denisk (Jun 4, 2011)

Spicy doesn't seem to bother me either and I had a little steak the other night and I was fine so I think it's just in moderation


----------



## TwinkleToes (Jun 4, 2011)

CrabbyRelish said:


> The only time I have a problem with any meat or veggies even is when they're BBQed. The smoke and char is what makes me need to go.


Ditto.  The last time I had BBQ my stomach was ripped apart.  No bueno!


----------



## denisk (Jun 14, 2011)

Just had a deer steak and besides a little gas it's all good right now.  I think that wild game probally has way less hormones in it compared to the commericial stuff.


----------



## CLobster2142 (Feb 6, 2012)

I saw another poster list it a ways back, but I've done ok with extremely lean ground beef (90+%) and lean steaks (sirloin).  I've pretty much transitioned over to buffalo/bison, though.  It doesn't seem to bother me at all, and I can enjoy red meat, which I love.  If you have a Whole Foods near you, they do sell bison shoulders which are just like london broils and cost pretty much the same.  They also sell plenty of ground bison meat, too.  And bison meat is better for you anyway, so its a win win. : )


----------



## denisk (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks I've started more red meat in my diet but very small amounts and so far so good


----------



## Lisa (Feb 7, 2012)

We put a home-raised steer in the freezer this fall....boy do we LOVE out steak!...not sure what I would do if I couldn't eat it.....in fact I'm thinking of taking the leftovers to work.....and yes, I do like mine RARE.......daughter does too!


----------



## denisk (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm not at the rare stage yet but I'm eating it again and that's a huge start.  How often do you eat red meat per week?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 7, 2012)

denisk said:


> I'm not at the rare stage yet but I'm eating it again and that's a huge start.  How often do you eat red meat per week?


We eat red meat at least 4-5 times a week.....had steak last night, some kind again tonight (maybe fajitas).....gotta dig some chicken out for Wed. nights' dinner!

oh - and we would eat it a bit less, but my husband does NOT like fish.....although he bought some cod last week and I baked it - and HE LIKED IT! ...so there is some hope....


----------



## Stelwaen (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi there folks. I'm new here. 62 yr old. Diagnosed with UC at age 16. Total colectomy in my early 30's. I had an S pouch. Not J pouch. Chronic pouchitis. Doc says he can't see the pouch now. It seems it's just my small intestine then rectum. Developed inflammation and ulceration in small intestine. Eventually they confirmed Crohn's. But it seems to be only in my lower intestine. Most of the pain on the left side of my lower abdomen. Not agony, just a burn that stays there most of the time. Doc wants to put me on Humira. I'm not keen. 1. Don't like the idea of having a disabled immune system, 2. Very expensive.
Have been trying this year to do further research and really see if I can do something else to get better. Not necessarily looking for a cure (although that would be lovely!) but just a better quality of life.
I've just read the blog on steak. I wonder if the reaction so many people feel has anything to do with the way the cattle was fed and treated? (anti-biotics, hormones etc) I feel quite ok on steak. What gives me terrible diarrhea is soup, salad, fruit. I think it's all the liquid. No colon to absorb the water. I take phyllium husks to try to absorb some of the fluid, but it's still a battle. If I eat pure red meat for supper, no veg, not anything else, I have quite a restful night. No watery stool, hardly any incontinence. It seems so different from all of your experiences! 
Another question: Has anyone had any success with any of the following:
1. Colloidal silver
2. Ozone gas or ozone water
3. Beck's protocol (the two mentioned above are part of it)
4. Rife
5. Hulda Clark's zapper
This is rather urgent. I have some friends from the States coming to visit soon. If I buy anything from the States (eg a zapper) I need to buy it soon so that it can be shipped to my friends. That way I'll save on the international shipping.


----------



## ronroush7 (Sep 21, 2016)

Stelwaen said:


> Hi there folks. I'm new here. 62 yr old. Diagnosed with UC at age 16. Total colectomy in my early 30's. I had an S pouch. Not J pouch. Chronic pouchitis. Doc says he can't see the pouch now. It seems it's just my small intestine then rectum. Developed inflammation and ulceration in small intestine. Eventually they confirmed Crohn's. But it seems to be only in my lower intestine. Most of the pain on the left side of my lower abdomen. Not agony, just a burn that stays there most of the time. Doc wants to put me on Humira. I'm not keen. 1. Don't like the idea of having a disabled immune system, 2. Very expensive.
> Have been trying this year to do further research and really see if I can do something else to get better. Not necessarily looking for a cure (although that would be lovely!) but just a better quality of life.
> I've just read the blog on steak. I wonder if the reaction so many people feel has anything to do with the way the cattle was fed and treated? (anti-biotics, hormones etc) I feel quite ok on steak. What gives me terrible diarrhea is soup, salad, fruit. I think it's all the liquid. No colon to absorb the water. I take phyllium husks to try to absorb some of the fluid, but it's still a battle. If I eat pure red meat for supper, no veg, not anything else, I have quite a restful night. No watery stool, hardly any incontinence. It seems so different from all of your experiences!
> Another question: Has anyone had any success with any of the following:
> ...


Sometimes, my body has trouble with steak.  As far as the expense of Humira, you should ask your doctor about Humira Complete.  With the card, they only charge you five dollars every time you order it.


----------



## Bufford (Sep 24, 2016)

Steak means pain later, so I steer clear of it.  Ground beef is different, with moderation I can eat it in the form of meat loaf, burgers and such.  Lucky for me, as I love stopping at McDonald for a couple of McDoubles when I have to drive in for the weekly grocery shopping run.  I stay away from the fries, and only eat the burgers with juice and never have any issues.


----------



## Layla (Sep 24, 2016)

I have never has issues with steak, bbq'd, rare or any other way. Happily so as it makes up quite a large part of my diet. 
I love salad but can't eat it and really only eat root veges, bread and meat. Don't have a lot of issues with fat either but I never eat MacD's or any other fast food as it just doesn't appeal.
I would like to swap some of the meat for fish but sadly my partner is allergic to fish so I really only eat that when we're out.


----------



## Bufford (Sep 25, 2016)

One of the reasons I like McDonalds and other larger chain restaurants are for their strict preparation and sanitation standards.  The burgers are made fresh, with less chance of staff tampering with food.  Here anyways customers can watch the staff as they prepare the meals.  I stay away from the trigger foods such as high salt fries and sugary drinks.  Their washrooms are usually clean and accessible too, which is the first place I  visit when entering the restaurant.


----------

